# There’s literally no way of making money online



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

Anything other than starting a website/social media account and selling things online is cope
There are thousands of posts here but you cannot show even one person who makes at least minimum wage


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 16, 2022)

> Anything other than starting a website/social media account and selling things online


This alone is like a hundred different ways.


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> This alone is like a hundred different ways.


starting a website: you need skills like seo, marketing etc.
social media: you need looks and luck
selling things: this is legit in my country dont know about the other countries

other than that there is no way of making money


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 16, 2022)

OnlyFans


----------



## itorroella9 (Nov 16, 2022)

there are literally millions of ways
most of those are illegal tho


----------



## curlyheadjames (Nov 16, 2022)

f rit seems impossible im negl i do good myself and shit cuz i got like 2 streams of online income but im tryna do more and shit like dropshipping


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

itorroella9 said:


> there are literally millions of ways
> most of those are illegal tho


such as?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 16, 2022)

seth said:


> such as?


onlyfans


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> onlyfans


you think thats illegal? redditors told me that i should respect onlyfans creators since they work really hard


----------



## crosshold (Nov 16, 2022)

how old are you? 6?


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

crosshold said:


> how old are you? 6?


how could you know my age so accurately you genius motherfucker


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 16, 2022)

Not true just add value 

Call Porsche time to give a rafe

Fat boy rich nigga with an appetite


----------



## crosshold (Nov 16, 2022)

seth said:


> how could you know my age so accurately you genius motherfucker


cuz no shit there are ways to make money online. is it hard? yes, sure. but just saying IT DOESNT EXIST is so dumb and childish


----------



## SwissArms (Nov 16, 2022)

You will never make a cent online if you don't believe you can. It requires effort to make money online, but it is still very possible. Stop making excuses you utter defeatist faggot.


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

SwissArms said:


> You will never make a cent online if you don't believe you can. It requires effort to make money online, but it is still very possible. Stop making excuses you utter defeatist faggot.


wtf is this site?


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

crosshold said:


> cuz no shit there are ways to make money online. is it hard? yes, sure. but just saying IT DOESNT EXIST is so dumb and childish


dont act like calling someone 6 instead of telling the ways of making money is mature lol


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 16, 2022)

Scam is the only way.


----------



## AverageTevvezFan (Nov 16, 2022)

When you spend enough time in the right parts of the internet, you find ways. 

Most of which are scams mind you, but thats for you to figure out with trial and error.


----------



## height (Nov 16, 2022)

There is nothing easier than making money for me


----------



## Pretty (Nov 16, 2022)

There are multiple ways to make money online the only thing that’s the same across all money making methods is that having an audience makes the process much easier


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

height said:


> There is nothing easier than making money for me


you sound like youtubers who think they’re giga genius entrepreneurs


----------



## Yuno_howitez (Nov 16, 2022)

tbh i draw furry porn and make like 300 dollars per month its not a lot ik


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

AverageTevvezFan said:


> When you spend enough time in the right parts of the internet, you find ways.
> 
> Most of which are scams mind you, but thats for you to figure out with trial and error.


nothing but JFL


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 16, 2022)

You know what OP, after years of hearing about bullshit ways to make money online in thousands of ridiculous ways, I fully agree with you. Aside from selling shit or trading stocks/crypto , there is ZERO other ways to make any amount of livable money. I’ve seen many people make good money telling others how to make money online though, A LOT of those pathetic faggots around and their dumb shit courses of mumbo jumbo


----------



## anoncell (Dec 2, 2022)

be a use to someone or something = get money


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 3, 2022)

SwissArms said:


> You will never make a cent online if you don't believe you can. It requires effort to make money online, but it is still very possible. Stop making excuses you utter defeatist faggot.


You wrote a book? lol


----------



## Melo95 (Dec 6, 2022)

No. It's just very rare. You guys are fucking stupid


----------



## ang3l (Dec 7, 2022)

SCAM


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 20, 2022)

You are correct. It's very difficult to make money online. You have to be high IQ and/or lucky. This is ofcourse assuming you want it to be legitimate and not scamming. Also, youtube is full of con-men trying to shill you a course or some program, none of those methods will make you any money.


----------

